# Gade sputter..



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright guys im back to being a noob again with this new bike.. and I've got an issue that with my lack of knowledge at this point i am having real trouble finding.

So the bike is basically running like crap until 5000rpm. The idle is off, its ok from idle to about 3000-3500 rpm but a little slow. Between 3500-5000 it spits and sputters like crazy, but once you get to 5000RPM + it works like a top. I will also say when you first start it up cold, it works better with the enriched mixture but not perfect, and once its warmed up it goes right to the spitting and sputtering.

It's obviously fuel, or spark. The bike has a brand new fuel pump in it, and the volume its pushing is more than sufficient. I haven't check pressure because I don't have a gauge but.. bad fuel pump usually means worse at higher RPM as it needs to push even more gas but mine gets better so.. im 99.999% positive im good that way.

Ive already checked the basics, and let me make this clear. it is NOT my exhaust/tune, it was doing it when it was completely stock.. I put them on to see if it would remedy the problem but it did not.

Ive completely taken apart my throttle body and air box and cleaned it all really well a long with all its parts, I also set the valves, and changed the plugs twice. Plug wires look good but ive yet to check the coil.. my guess is a bad sensor of some sort or the coils and hopefully not the ECM or something major. My lack of knowledge with EFI on these bikes is definitely not helping me what so ever...


----------



## bux2dux (Sep 30, 2013)

I would check to be sure your battery terminals are clean and tight as well as charged up. The charging system doesn't kick in till over 3k rpm. Another thing to check is the throttle bypass valve. Testing should be covered in a repair manual. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Forgot to mention that in first post.. Battery is charged up and connected well.

I thought it was the coils.. swapped them.. and nothing.. sigh.

Im gonna swap plug wires next then Ill try the IBV, TPS, IAT so on and so on.. Hating EFI already.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

hey man nice gade. im digging those can ams the more i see em. anyway , im thinking since it already had a new fuel pump put in, either it failed or it was the fuel or something that got into the tank and causedthe pump to fail. can you drain the tank and start with fresh fuel or add some sea foam to whats in it? another thing, EFI systems are really finiky with some bikes. i had all kinds of issues with my mud pro's efi. i learned that even if the charge in the batt drops a little, it can cause the bike to run like **** , and also just stall out and quit while running. i know you checked your batt, but is it possible its done its time? another thing might be , and this is the sucky part, but EFI bikes have alot of freaking wires. like a nightmares worth. if you havnt done so already and its still having problems, check for splices and bad connections, loose plug ins, ect.... i really hope ya get it ironed out soon and its an easy and cheap fix.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

As soon as I bought it I siphoned out all the old gas and chucked it, Ive ran probably 4-5 tank full of supreme 91 Oct through it since, with different additives each time.. Gas line De-icer, Injector Cleaner/treatment and so on.. no difference in any of it.

Tested battery out of the bike it was 12+V Don't think its a charging failure because lights and DPS dont dim or anything like that while running.

Turns out you can't really test any of the sensors according to the manual, everything needs to be tested with the dealers BUDS software.. Sigh. Looking like im going to have to do what ive always feared.. take my bike to the dealer..:34:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Common denominator.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I tested the fuel pump today (everyone was telling me it was the pump, I knew otherwise) Right on the money, 51PSI perfect pressure all the way through the RPMS, no dropping, no nothing, perfect as I suspected.

I also tested the TPS a few days ago and it is fine and working as it should, smooth voltage decrease, getting the proper voltage etc etc and just to make sure I checked my dads gade as well and his numbers were all exactly the same.

Im down to really only a couple in-vain type things that I can do.. swap plug wires with my dad (even though mine look fine but..give it a shot) and take the injectors apart see if I can do anything with that. 

Other than that.. no a clue.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Would like to finish this thread off, it was a bad fuel injector. Put the new one in and shes perfect now. No more annoying spitting and sputtering I can finally enjoy riding it.


----------

